# 2 Growers, 1 STRAIN...BLUE WIDOW dual grow.



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

*this is a unique one. A GROW-OFF, DUN DUN DUN. *LoL

*Me and hardroc are gunna do a lil grow-off (friendly competition ONLY). But we both happen to have the DIAFEM blue widow going ALMOST the same age.

hes got me by about a week or so, but such a difference that is wen were probably gunna veg fer a MINUTE! LoL 

Soo, HR....lets do this s*&%.
*


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

from start as a bean to...  breaking ground to...
  4 days from breaking ground to....








Now.

shes being vegged under a 150 watt HPS, flowered under a 400 watt HPS, shes sitting in FFOF with a around 30% perlite mix, and fed FF GB, humboldt nutes honey ES, and CAL-MAG for veg and undecided for flowering.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's my Dina Fem Blue Widow
All the pics should be dated if not I'll look throught them and post.
I plan on doing a 2 month veg (until my flower room is empty should be 5-6 weeks)
Veg under 1 6500k cfl
Flower under 400 watt hps
Soil is Scott's Premium, earthworm castings and perlite, will be upcanning to a new nursery pro mix 
Nutes are Miricle Grow, cal/mag and mollasas (keeping it simple)
That should be it...........any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 26, 2010)

This is gonna be fun as hell man, I love these little comps, that party cup comp was pretty fun too, I also joined the Canadian outdoor grow as well.
Keeps it interesting.
All I gotta say is good luck man and I hope we both come out with some killer weed and do Dina Fem proud lol.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

i just cant wait to see wat comes of this thread, should be quite interesting!! i got the butterflies in my tummy!


----------



## hardroc (Mar 26, 2010)

It's not against the rules or anything ( I hope)


----------



## hardroc (Mar 26, 2010)

How old is the last pic you have?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 26, 2010)

this should be fun to watch, sub'd for sure. rep for both of ya. good luck with the grow.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 26, 2010)

U two muthafuchas? Fuzzy, I thought you were done with soil? I cant predict the winner. Ill stay biased, as im friends with both of u. What happens if someone gets a shitbag pheno?


----------



## hardroc (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks alot man, should be pretty interesting. Possible problems, hermie's (which I really hope we don't get) or other unexpected troubles, I've only had 1 smooth grow so far outta 6, hopefully this could be my 2nd lol


----------



## hardroc (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I guess that's just bad luck and that would suck, I'm hoping we both have nice healthy girls and have some sexy bitches to be proud of.
I have a good feeling for this grow.....(knocking on wood lol)


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 26, 2010)

Id say hermie results in a draw, with NO bragging rights. Since im stayin at Fuzzy's for the San Fran Cannibis Cup, maybe ill sabotage his nutes for you! lol


----------



## hardroc (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL no need, this is all in fun, no prize but braggin rights for a day


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 27, 2010)

First of all this is good shit. I'm subbed. Second. When's the Canibis cup?


----------



## hardroc (Mar 27, 2010)

right on, the more the merrier.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 27, 2010)

bad phenos & hermies close the comp. cant be held accountable for that. 

but im really not ot sure how old she is now, i thin like a week and 2-3 days or sumthing???

my current grow is goin my best but its in hydro, i know im gunna go back and forth (soil to hydro)

thanx fer the rep!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Any methods?


----------



## hardroc (Mar 27, 2010)

You know me man, LST all the way, with some topping and possibly super cropping


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 27, 2010)

Growing some dinafem blue widow myself lads, germed yesterday. Going to be growing it outdoors tho


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

That what Fuzznuts will do too..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 27, 2010)

i dont have a clue WAT im gunna do to her.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 27, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> First of all this is good shit. I'm subbed. Second. When's the Canibis cup?



HOLY SHIT! i gotta get to San Fransisco!! ASAP. fer the cannibus cup!!!



go throo this thread, all the links to both of them r in there. i posted one and FDD posted the other.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 28, 2010)

March 28th,

Here's my girl 2 weeks and 3 days


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 28, 2010)

my cameras memory card just broke.

my bros girl is bringin theres here tonight, soo ill get sum piks up, my girls at like a week and a day maybe 3 days most.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool, shitty about your memory card
So you're about a week behind me then eh?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 28, 2010)

roughly! not positive about the day she poped or broke soil, i poped 3 others so i got a lil mixed up. to worried about witch one was witch to think about witch poped on witch day.LoL.

but NO worries, its really not a huge difference. once my girl puts on another set of leafs it will start to grow a bit more. its only got its first set of 3 fingered leafs today.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig...


----------



## Bryguy420 (Mar 29, 2010)

My two blue widows just popped ground yesterday. Maybe I should throw a few pics of mine in there in about a week, just to see how mine does.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey man I'm cool with it if Fuzzy is. More the merrier I say


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 29, 2010)

Bryguy420 said:


> My two blue widows just popped ground yesterday. Maybe I should throw a few pics of mine in there in about a week, just to see how mine does.


i dont give a hoot! LoL. its all fun and growing man. throw them up here! any one else with in a few weeks from now have poped a blue widow seed (fem'd only)???? join in! I


----------



## Bryguy420 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, my babies are dinafem as well, same strand, same breed. I'm using a 600w MH for the seedlings right now. I'm updating pics inside my grow journal in like half an hour. I'll swing through here and toss the newest one in here as well. You can tell the Blue Widows, by the purplish/blue tent in the stemps, under neith the baby leaves (plus my grow sticks say BW on them  )


----------



## hardroc (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweet, we have a new contender, ANYONE else wanna join? More than welcome


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 29, 2010)

great, i gotta go pik up a new scandisc adapter fer my camera, no go on the other camera.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 29, 2010)

That sucks. Why is it shit only breaks when you need it?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 29, 2010)

because its shit. lol.


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 30, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Sweet, we have a new contender, ANYONE else wanna join? More than welcome



Ill join but ill be growing it outdoors wont have results till the end of the year. Might see some nice colors in the cold irish weather, Fingers crossed


----------



## hardroc (Mar 30, 2010)

naw, I'm pretty sure it's just indoor............sorry bro


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 30, 2010)

hardroc said:


> naw, I'm pretty sure it's just indoor............sorry bro



Douche......


----------



## hardroc (Mar 30, 2010)

lol well we already started and it wouldn't be fair with outdoor and indoor grows


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 30, 2010)

hes got a point richie, i dont mean to be a jerk but my 50,000 lummens is NO match for 1243872938798484.7 lummens.


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 31, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> hes got a point richie, i dont mean to be a jerk but my 50,000 lummens is NO match for 1243872938798484.7 lummens.



Im going to bombard this thread with pics of my superior plantage. Oh yea

Why? Because thats how i roll.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

that's fine if you wanna be a little bitch like that, we'll just put you on ignore and you shit won't even show, post away fuck head


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a Blue Widow (dina ) that is almost ready for flushing. She sure is a beautiful plant and very smelly. The leafs are like all turning autum colors and the buds are bluish hues.
I think I will stick around.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

sweet would love to see it, you have a journal? Or pix?


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 31, 2010)

to bad they r from seed if they both the same clones that would be even better but i still love it good old scotts and mg vs we have the purtiest art for the hippies we must be the best


----------



## h3adshot (Mar 31, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought the way you called him fuckhead was rather amusing. Hey homeboys. Don't know if this is ok to put here or not,but I was excited about some new toys I put together last night. Wanted to know what you think. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312273-fun-grow-hindu-kush-7.html#post3977455


----------



## purplecream (Mar 31, 2010)

lol nice i like the idea of this. im subd.


----------



## h3adshot (Mar 31, 2010)

guys check out my dinafem blue widow grow and my NY power diesel grow


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

My lights come on in a a few minutes I will get pics Of my Blue widow.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweet bring on the pix


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lights came on before I could get own there, but you can still see how beautful the leaves are in comparison to other strains around her. They are so beautiful.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

You got some pretty fat nugs there man, shit, from Dinafem? What's you wattage?


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Those are some bad ass pics man.


----------



## purplecream (Mar 31, 2010)

thats plants look really nice


----------



## h3adshot (Mar 31, 2010)

Here are my pics of my dinafem blue widow .. from seed.. about 2 1/2 weeks old .. FFOF soil 1/2 perlite mix..no nutes yet jus phd waterr..

last couple pics are my LST startedd


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you all. They are Dinafem and under a 600 watt about 12-13" away. Useing a enclosed hood with a 6" fan pulling out heat.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

hardroc said:


> You got some pretty fat nugs there man, shit, from Dinafem? What's you wattage?


 They started to show flowers about the 5th day in 12/12 and by the 10th day they had little flower heads that I fimed. That is why you see multiple tops per bud.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

I turned my grow around, much lower profile, tighter buds and straight SUPER coated trichs, just by getting an air cooled hood/reflector.
http://www.greners.com/hoods-reflectors/types/air-cooled-vented.html Great prices.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

I wish I could run a 600, I can oly use a 400 nbut am going to invest in a cool tube, for the summer, my inline is only 170 but my closet is only 2 by 2 1/2 by 8.
I could prolly run a 600 if I bought all new stuff, ballast, higher cfm fan and a cool tube. Can't afford that, but someday......I never knew you could fim the top pre-flowers. That's nuts.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

You want to do it when they start to show a bunch of hairs, like punk rockers. Then just snip 2/3rd which is very little. I tryed it just to see what would happen (2 years ago) and I was scared shitless for 2 weeks after, then POW I had triple and quad colas. It was nuts. 
I did it this time being I was bored and wondered if I could keep them low, well with new air cooled hood they stay low on there own.
In time you will be able to upgrade, so no rush and just keep it green. 
Here is a picture of BW 3 days ago you can pick her out easy.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 31, 2010)

has anyone smoked the blue widow yet i got my free 1's going to


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

nope not yet, unfortunately, how old is yours? Got any pics?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 1, 2010)

No smoke report yet, but the smell is strong/intense.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 1, 2010)

I sub'd I just read the Dinafem is an F1, could be two pretty different plants this is going to be awesome!!
I am growing G13 version of this plant Blue Venom
I am sure you two don't need any advice but I have some if you like I am about 3-4 weeks in to veg and I have noticed a few things that slow growth, if either of you are interested
If not I will take a silent seat and watch this fun grow!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

hey man, spill the beans, any info is welcomed


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 1, 2010)

hardroc said:


> hey man, spill the beans, any info is welcomed


Any ttrimming seems to stunt the plant for much much longer than normal plants. It hates to be topped. And if it gets dry and you wanter it it takes forever to recover. I would recommend not letting it get dry and be very selective about when and what to trim

Once again I am growing G13 version, I believe it may be a more stable hybrid and wont have that F1 Vigor though. Even trimming a fan leave seemed to stunt my plant for almost a week.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

well you really shouldn't be trimming your fan leafs lol, and I just topped my plant today, I don't think I'm gonna do my normal routine as in lst, maybe just a little to open up the 4 colas. I'm starting to get bored of lsting. I haven't done just a normal topping or a "Christmas tree" since my 1st grow and am on my 7th-8th now.
Need to change shit up alittle. Wow never thought I'd ever say that, I'm starting to get bored with growing lol


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 1, 2010)

As long as you don't get bored with smoking your fine? Lol.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yea with growing, the fruits of your labor will always be worth it. I am sure the excitement will come back you just have to do some of the same things over and over. Did you start in the 2.5 - 3 gallon buckets or did you transplant. In your first picture it looks like you have small Styrofoam cups and then I see a picture of buckets I am confused. I may have just missed where you transplanted, but I am trying to gauge when to transplant mine. I am not doing the dinafem blue though so I know the schedule will be different but I am guessing around my third week I'll move them over.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

Well all the info is in my sig, "Blue widow and Bubba Kush" I don't really remember when I transplanted, but I always start out with 16oz party cups, till the roots start doing the circle around the bottem of the cup then I go to 2L ice cream tubs, then to 5 gallon pots. I have pics of when and pics of the roots in that link


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

*where the hell is fuzzy!?*


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 1, 2010)

hardroc said:


> *where the hell is fuzzy!?*


must have gotten lost on his way to get a new camera...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 1, 2010)

What in the Betty Crock-sucker is goin on in hurrr? 12435678936.09948 lololo

lil ones look good! U douches


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 1, 2010)

IM HERE! IM HERE! Uggggh! just been bizzy. LoL.

but NO fuckin camera STILL. my girl looks great tho, shes werking on her 4th and 5th node right now, and started her on the HONEY es, shes LOVNG it.

havent got the adapter for my camera yet so thats shit. lol.

im not to worried as long as i get one by monday.

OH!!!!! ditty, SOO my homies is suppose to get out on monday!! fina-fucking-ly!!!!!!

hes stoked tho, its should be for sure that they let his ass go.

fucking system.

GOLDEN GANJA JOINED?!?!?! oW! we lose. 

wat up GG, havent seen u around fer a WHILE!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 1, 2010)

That jar should be ready by now right? Or u smoked it?lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 1, 2010)

I owe him on O and a half. LoL.

i got him on my next harvest tho.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hehehe DICK! Ay, shit happens. He'll just be happy to be out. You take him to the despensary and hook em up


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like she's comming along Fuzzy, can't wait to see her. I topped mine today. Took off a couple nodes, I think I'm just gonna let her go for once, maybe just a little lst to spread the tops apart a bit.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh congrats to your boy, it's always a good day when you get released, how long was he in for? I swear the last couple weeks seem to take forever


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 1, 2010)

hes been in since end of september of last year. for running away from nothing he did LoL!!

yeah i HATE how slow the growth is on a seedling, shits a patient process.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 1, 2010)

Which one of us know what this BW is going to taste like? I thnk like heaven.
Whats up Fuzzy...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 1, 2010)

ive had both sides of the mix, but i still cant imagine wat it REALLY taste like. GG u lucky bum you. your gunna get the honors first (out of us)  LoL.

i cant wait to see the buds of her! 

GG can u desribe the fimming in flowering a lil better?? i am interested in trying this! 
looks tripppy!


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm sub'd! Gonna be starting my own Dinafem Blue Widow in a couple weeks, too late I think for your competition. But I am here to watch yours, and hopefully you guys can answer the one big question in my mind - to top or no?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 2, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> GG can u desribe the fimming in flowering a lil better?? i am interested in trying this!
> looks tripppy!


 I first fim-ed in flowering as am experiment a few years back, I took one plant and fim d 3 spots then the second plant I fim d the 4 bottom spots, a 3rd plant the I did 4 tops. 
All outcomes where the same, no matter what part of plant it was.
I waited until top stem/s had tiny buttons (2.5 weeks in 12/12) I simply took my garden trimmers and trimmed off 2/3rds of tiny button. It is like giving a crop top hair cut, except you can feel the density of tiny bud as you snip.
 I waited for a stressful 2 weeks to see positive results.
The other bud sites will grow straight and the fim'd will stop and heal then bulk up and grow 3-4 tops on one bud, they continue to grow fat and high and then you really notice the seperate tops per bud.
 I always tell people just try 3 spots and watch the majic.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 2, 2010)

Just finished growing out some Dinafem Blue Widow. Here are a couple pics, if you don't mind me cluttering up your thread with them...













Not my biggest or best strain, but she produces quite the visibly appealing plant. I've found this to be my fastest budding plant, finishing in around or under 60 days. I should note I grow in a mix of BioBizz Light Mix and Fox Farm Light Warrior soils (3:1), amended with 9-3-2 bat guano and 1-0-0 castings. I also use BMO liquid fertilizers, Fox Farm Big Bloom and botanicare cal-mag+. I'm all organic except for the cal-mag, which I intend on replacing with an organic cal-mag whenever I finish using the stuff I have.

The end results are VERY dense, VERY crystalline buds that are unmistakeably the progeny of White Widow. The blueberry comes through mostly in the scent, both while growing and in the jars. The widow is the predominant taste of my pheno, which is a little bit of a let down, because I really enjoy the blueberry flavor.

I'd probably rate it a 7 out of 10 if for no reason other than appearance. It turns very deep purples in cooler temps (see pics above) and is so covered with crystals it looks white. Smell, taste and high are all good but leave a lot to be desired. I have recently stopped growing this strain, as I am very limited on space and would rather try something new.

Good luck with your grows, I'll be eager to see the results!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 2, 2010)

OH NO! JG!! i LOVE the look of that plant dood!! 

Shes a DAMN beaut!!!!

GG yea im gunna try that with my cali hash plant i got going right now, triple headed hash nugs...... i like it!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice Looking Color on her JG. So you went just under 60 days. Good to know. I am at 45 days/46 today. Just shot these pictures in the dark so there not so good. Green light went out and I had to guess where they where.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 2, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> im gunna try that with my cali hash plant i got going right now, triple headed hash nugs...... i like it!


  Yeah give it a try, it's crazy man. And when you hand someone a triple crowned bud there like "WAAAAAA ".


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 2, 2010)

holy shit Jerry, that is a beauty. im gona have to add that blue widow to my wishlist..

cant wait to see the pictures Fuzzy.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW nice Grow Jerry, that is one sexy bitch.
Doe Eye, sounds good if Fuzzy don't mind, the more the merrier, I say
I think there should be more threads like this, for specific strains, that people can post they're pics of


----------



## hardroc (Apr 2, 2010)

April 2nd,

3 weeks as of today from breaking soil, topped yesterday
The 1 on the left is the Blue Widow
The 1 on the right is Bubba Kush (in the 1st pic)


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 2, 2010)

DAMN shes BIG HR. im working on the 5th and 6th node right now. i NEED a damn adapter!!!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 2, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I'm sub'd! Gonna be starting my own Dinafem Blue Widow in a couple weeks, too late I think for your competition. But I am here to watch yours, and hopefully you guys can answer the one big question in my mind - to top or no?



YOU BETTER put that up here doeEyed!!

we dont mind. GG i already weeks into flowering (but we let him slide ) LoL


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 2, 2010)

hardroc said:


> WOW nice Grow Jerry, that is one sexy bitch.
> Doe Eye, sounds good if Fuzzy don't mind, the more the merrier, I say
> I think there should be more threads like this, for specific strains, that people can post they're pics of


I think this is a GREAT damn idea for single strains (from the same genetics of course) to see how they react to topping fimming and ALL other ways to maneuver a MJ plant.

triple posting, i know, no beino. LoL


----------



## hardroc (Apr 2, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> DAMN shes BIG HR. im working on the 5th and 6th node right now. i NEED a damn adapter!!!!


Yea, I waited too long to top her, she's at 5th node right now I cut off 2. Wish I would made up my mind earlier, would have liked to top on 4th node, but I thought cuttin off 2 nodes was enough...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 2, 2010)

hardroc said:


> I think there should be more threads like this, for specific strains, that people can post they're pics of


plants are lookin nice hardroc.
i agree, seeing specific strains grown by different people is very interesting, i would like to see more of it.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 2, 2010)

Supa thick indica leaves Roc! 
Jerry, awesome plant bro, may have to grow one some day..
DoeEyed, show these clowns how to grow!!

Naw, they all look good, except for FuzzNutzlol


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, Fuzzy, tell me that huge grinder works...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

lol...Ok, when the Blue Widow seeds go down (next Sunday), I'll come on over! Hey Hardroc, I've got a Bubba Kush around six weeks from seed, she's going in to flower tonight - wanna start a thread for that one, see if any others are up for the challenge?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 2, 2010)

Hell yea, why not, see who drops some pix off? I'd love to see everyones Bubba Kush
Start up a thread and let's make it happen, I'm always up for this kinda stuff, makes growing a little more exciting


----------



## hardroc (Apr 2, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol...Ok, when the Blue Widow seeds go down (next Sunday), I'll come on over! Hey Hardroc, I've got a Bubba Kush around six weeks from seed, she's going in to flower tonight - wanna start a thread for that one, see if any others are up for the challenge?


Mine's at 3 weeks exactly right now but I'm gonna give 'em another 5 or so weeks of veg, then flower 'em, gotta wait for my flower room to be cleared out.
Sounds good though


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 2, 2010)

Plzzzzz do a Bubba thread! Repped+ as thats one of the best ideas to date!


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 2, 2010)

A lot happened here in the last day. Shit. First of GG very nice. Fuzzy,still can't see shit. Lol. HR I already said somethin in your journal. NO double props. Think the idea of these single threads is awesome. And I'll sub the next one as soon as it starts. But Jerry,Holy Shit. That girl of yours is so fine I made my homie quit what he was doin and come look. Fuckin Beautiful!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok diddy, I just made the thread here's the link https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/318069-official-bubba-kush-thread.html


----------



## hardroc (Apr 4, 2010)

April 4th,

3 weeks and 2 days from popping through the soil


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 4, 2010)

hardroc said:


> April 4th,
> 
> 3 weeks and 2 days from popping through the soil


Looks like they like you! nice work I hope I can get some bush like that on my third week.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 4, 2010)

up to the 7th node now...no piks


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 4, 2010)

MMM Blue widow, i had some bubble hash of that from my local dispensary....it was sooo tasty!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 4, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## hardroc (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey man, comming to check out some delish Blue Widow eh? Good to have you aboard


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 5, 2010)

That blue widow is very impressive. I must take pics tomorrow before lights up and show all. 
Oh and the smell is so incredible.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 6, 2010)

should plan a smoke off for after the grow off! I want to get into one of these sometime. Just reading it has actually made growing more fun and exciting.... if that's possible.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Apr 6, 2010)

well i got asked to put up some pics n stuff of the blue widow im growin from the free seeds from attitude so i hav 
x


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice pix, I love all the side branching happening, what week you on? What lights?


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Apr 6, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Nice pix, I love all the side branching happening, what week you on? What lights?


oh yea sorry i didnt put any info, their all about 34/35 days today, under 2 300w cfl, the pic of all the plants, the blue widow is the tall one at the front with a small plant in front of it, its about 24cm i think , im planning on vegging it for another 4 weeks and then flowering 
x


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 7, 2010)

She looks great, really bushy - nice!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 7, 2010)

Tonight I am going to post a few pics of my Blue Widow (flushed last night) and also a pre test taste. I plucked off 2 small buds and dryed them ontop of my ballast over night. Smell is strong and the buds are blueish with white triichs coated over them. SO excited.
 Just letting you all know, I tryed a small bud off of my Super Lemon haze ( one bowl) and 4 of us (2 with high tolerance) where stooned Stoopid and giggling like children. It's a must have.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 7, 2010)

Right on sounds good, 
My poor Blue Widow, had an accident today, I set it up on another bucket to get closer to the light and the pot was pretty dry (watering tomorow) so it was pretty light, and I heard as thump come outta the closet and there she was lying upside down on the floor, the fan must have moved the pot and it slid off the bucket I had it on.
So I picked her up and dusted it off and put some more soil on top ( a fair bit came out) and watered her and put her back in.
No branches were broken that I can see. I think she'll be ok. (whew)


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 7, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Right on sounds good,
> My poor Blue Widow, had an accident today, I set it up on another bucket to get closer to the light and the pot was pretty dry (watering tomorow) so it was pretty light, and I heard as thump come outta the closet and there she was lying upside down on the floor, the fan must have moved the pot and it slid off the bucket I had it on.
> So I picked her up and dusted it off and put some more soil on top ( a fair bit came out) and watered her and put her back in.
> No branches were broken that I can see. I think she'll be ok. (whew)


Hope she recovers nicely


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 7, 2010)

hardroc said:


> ,
> My poor Blue Widow, had an accident today, I set it up on another bucket to get closer to the light and the pot was
> No branches were broken that I can see. I think she'll be ok. (whew)


 No Worrys, they are a strong plant. I had to move my 4 ladies last week to a safe house. They where to tall to sit in a van standing up so I had to lay them down, all 4 in a row. Took a 10 min ride and stood them back up in a dark tent for 24 hrs, brought them back and you would never know they left.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are some pics from my BW at 43 days and after yesterdays flush.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 8, 2010)

DAMN HR!!! be careful! i just got back from LA and picked up some blue widow, this shit is BOMB!!!!!

looks just like GG's nugs too!


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't feel bad Hardroc, I knocked one of my Chronic babies right on the floor this week - just gave her more soil, and put her back, lol.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 8, 2010)

That's exactly what I did too, I'm not worried though, didn't phase her a bit.
I put the bitch in bondage last night, I just can't seem to steer away from lst lol.
Nice buds Golden
Glad to hear the Blue Widow is a good smoke Fuzzy, gives me hope lol



DoeEyed said:


> Don't feel bad Hardroc, I knocked one of my Chronic babies right on the floor this week - just gave her more soil, and put her back, lol.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 9, 2010)

April 9th,

4 weeks veg.......


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Great vegers.....


----------



## hardroc (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks alot man. 
Had to re-lst her this morning, she's growing fairly fast, now that I put 2 more 42 watt cfl's in there.
Now have 168 watts of cfl in there.
Can't wait for another month to come, so I can throw this bitch into flower and see how she grows


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Thanks alot man.
> Had to re-lst her this morning, she's growing fairly fast, now that I put 2 more 42 watt cfl's in there.
> Now have 168 watts of cfl in there.
> Can't wait for another month to come, so I can throw this bitch into flower and see how she grows


 Every time I come back to this thread I get more excited to plant my own BW! lol Mine are going in to presoak tomorrow! Unless I can't wait, in which case they'll go today! lol See what you guys are doing to me?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL, yea I know, I wish I had the room, I'd have about 15 diff strains going at the same time, it'd be alot of work but, I'd be willing. 
I love this hobby of ours.
Can't wait to see what our babies can do.
Happy germing


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Man GG. Gonna head over to your Lemon Haze journal. Sounds bad ass. I gotta get seeds on one of these batches. I just don.t have the room to fuck around waiting to make sure they are girls. I read and hear to many stories about losin 1/2 their shit to males. That would do me in. And HR. Congrats on your girl livin. I lost my Ogiesel that way. Busted her in half.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 9, 2010)

Wat up yall!

just wanted to report back with everyone...no piks, but my home girl said shes got an extra card for my camera tho. hopefully today.

but my BW is doing good. i was doing a lil strain training to the stem to thickin it up a bit and SNAP got a break half way throo her....NO FEAR tho! used a lil scotch tape as a lil cast and shes already healing up nicely.

DAMN i cant wait to show yall these girls.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Man GG. Gonna head over to your Lemon Haze journal. Sounds bad ass. I gotta get seeds on one of these batches. I just don.t have the room to fuck around waiting to make sure they are girls. I read and hear to many stories about losin 1/2 their shit to males. That would do me in. And HR. Congrats on your girl livin. I lost my Ogiesel that way. Busted her in half.


 SLH won't dissapoint.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Thanks alot man.
> Had to re-lst her this morning, she's growing fairly fast, now that I put 2 more 42 watt cfl's in there.
> Now have 168 watts of cfl in there.
> Can't wait for another month to come, so I can throw this bitch into flower and see how she grows


 What are you useing for flowering? Plants look great


----------



## hardroc (Apr 9, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> What are you useing for flowering? Plants look great


Thanks man, 400 hps


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

I dropped my batch of DinaFem seeds to soak tonight, six Blue Widow included. I'll post a pic of them, as soon as there is something to see! lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I dropped my batch of DinaFem seeds to soak tonight, six Blue Widow included. I'll post a pic of them, as soon as there is something to see! lol



I was hoping u would do that!

WELCOME doe!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Thanks man, 400 hps


 What type of reflector?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 9, 2010)

Well my BW recovered with 2x the strength in the stem too! no memory card yet tho.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 11, 2010)

Just a bat wing


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Just a bat wing


 I used "just a bat wing" for a close to a full season, right at the end (45 days ago) I finally bought a  And my grow has improved 100% in density, color, coverd in trichs, size (lower) and all around some dam good smoke.
 It is a must have. When you have the xtra $ to go into your garden, think about the upgrade and benifits.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 11, 2010)

yes I agree, those would be alot better than the bat wing. I'm still doing upgrades slowly, kinda hard on the $$ right now, pogy only gives me $790 every 2 weeks, so $$'s tight at the moment. I'm deff gonna get 1 someday, I like them better than the cool tubes, I think they have a bigger footprint. Is yours sealed glass on the bottem, but can open it?


----------



## Cissy (Apr 11, 2010)

I've grown White Berry (good stuff). Now I have some Blue Widow on the way. Should I expect there to be any difference between the two? Both are a mix of White Widow and Blue Berry, right?


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 12, 2010)

My BW beans had 100% germination for me, yay! I'm just waiting for a sprout or two to appear now, to post a pic. hehe I anticipate babies tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 12, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> My BW beans had 100% germination for me, yay! I'm just waiting for a sprout or two to appear now, to post a pic. hehe I anticipate babies tonight and tomorrow.


Yaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Can't wait


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 12, 2010)

finally get to do a lil update!!!!!

shes about at 4 weeks now or so, but shes strong in the stem tho for sure!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's officially on now lol, Looking good bro


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 12, 2010)

Still lurking... Awesome shit yall!


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2010)

ok ill take a pic tonight with my phone just so i can be in the club. i have been waiting for a new camera but im pretty broke right now. my babies are 32 days old now. i have mostly qwerkle but 1 fem b.w and one fem w.w. my lights come on in 1.5 hours so expect some pics and a new competitor in a couple hours.


----------



## rickymac21 (Apr 12, 2010)

looks very nice!!!  im excited to see the end results... . I don't mean to jack a thread or anything but i wanted to know if you could help me with something... You said your plant there is about 4 weeks.. well most of my little ones are reaching 3 weeks and look nothing close to this :/ they are all barely 3 inches tall and just now developing the second set of leaves.... Seems like they are growing too slow... Could be a number of things but was wondering if you could help??


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2010)

ricky is it a bw from dinafem? regardless it seems to be growing too slow, make a new thread and post pics, youll get help for sure.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 12, 2010)

rickymac21 said:


> looks very nice!!!  im excited to see the end results... . I don't mean to jack a thread or anything but i wanted to know if you could help me with something... You said your plant there is about 4 weeks.. well most of my little ones are reaching 3 weeks and look nothing close to this :/ they are all barely 3 inches tall and just now developing the second set of leaves.... Seems like they are growing too slow... Could be a number of things but was wondering if you could help??


 
ricky it couldnt be too many of things tho, first off u got a pik?

but either way wat size pot r u in? temps MAY cause an issue but i doubt it. 

do u know the temps right now?
or last it might be the dreded over-watering.


----------



## rickymac21 (Apr 12, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> ricky it couldnt be too many of things tho, first off u got a pik?
> 
> but either way wat size pot r u in? temps MAY cause an issue but i doubt it.
> 
> ...



i posted a thread in the problem section.... Got a few answers.. there are pics in there.. But I think its a combination of temp, light, and water.. lol... 

1.It's around 65 degrees in the basement (im about to put in a heater right now)
2. I have my light on 24/7 so i think that might be stressing them out.. maybe??
3. and I do think I have been over watering.. I will cut back on it.. Im just nervous that Ill let them run too dry..


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2010)

dont be worried about that, just let them get really dried out before watering, id be willing to bet thats the prob and nothing to do witht the temps and light.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 12, 2010)

i usualy just wait til its ALMOST completely dry then pick up the container and feel the weight of it.

i try to keep a mental note on how much it felt then water til about 20-30% run off (dont be shy) and feel the weight daily til it feels about the same as wen it was almost dry.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 12, 2010)

OK! so i topped, i didnt think i was going to neither but i did above the 2nd node, got the 4 main cola thing going on right now. after the lil slice in the stem i decided to go ahead and top her.



























and i made a cloning area under my sink in the bathroom too. the t-12 floros i got fit in nicely!


----------



## BrokeFYC (Apr 12, 2010)

In that last pic, what is she sittin' on? A vent? or is that a heating pad?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 12, 2010)

its a warmer! i found it makes the roots pop a few days earlier.


----------



## BrokeFYC (Apr 12, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> its a warmer! i found it makes the roots pop a few days earlier.



ahhh, very nice. they sell those in my local hydro store. I place mine on top of my cable box... it's just as warm i think. And that's smart what you did with the cup as a humidity dome.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey FuZZy, lovely lady you have there!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats a nice lil clone chamber. With a FAT healthy clone to go with it


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 13, 2010)

the cloning went well, shes still looking good! LOVE ur grow girl. that is a great sized perpetual. thanks ditty! i hope she makes it, i LOVE the smoke of this strain man. u can taste the bluberry and white widow every hit u take!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't wait to actually try it.....


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

Some Blue Widow babies for me! They haven't all sprouted yet, but here is one of them. Isn't she cute? Newborn, and already purple! hehe


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 13, 2010)

My LA Confidential did that same thing when she was as seedling and late into flowering she got all purple


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4032427]My LA Confidential did that same thing when she was as seedling and late into flowering she got all purple [/QUOTE]
Awesome, hope my little ones go the same way!


----------



## Tatan (Apr 13, 2010)

Anybody know what the blue widow is in terms of potency ?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 13, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Anybody know what the blue widow is in terms of potency ?


I had some 10 days early from harvest and it was strong with a nice stone.

Here are some pics of tonights BW Harvest


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

You got some crazy buds there! Love the color, too.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn bro that plants looks crazy!! cant wait to see what the buds look like...


----------



## hardroc (Apr 14, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I had some 10 days early from harvest and it was strong with a nice stone.
> 
> Here are some pics of tonights BW Harvest


 

Simply beautiful, got some nice sized buds and beautiful colors on the leafs.
Can't wait for the smoke report.
I haven't really smoked many strains that I knew what they were as of yet. Just the 1's I've grown out myself. We don't have a dispencery here, plus I'm not......how you say.........legit? 
So where I live, people just call their weed all kinds of crazy shit. Don't really know what you're getting.
Will be fun comparing tastes and harshness to other strains.
Good work man, nice pull. Gonna give ya rep if they let me..........


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 14, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Simply beautiful, got some nice sized buds and beautiful colors on the leafs.
> all kinds of crazy shit. Don't really know what you're getting.
> Will be fun comparing tastes and harshness to other strains.
> Good work man, nice pull. Gonna give ya rep if they let me..........


  I believe it's a Human Right to grow our own meds. Legit or not~ soon you will be repersenting some Blue Widow. Make your area smell lke Berrys, and watch them drool.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 14, 2010)

YEP!! GG im trying that fimming in flowering thing FER SURE now, those look CRAZY as shit.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 14, 2010)

wish i had the memory card wen i had the bud, but here...






BTW this plant reacts WELL to the topping, more growth the next DAY!....


----------



## hardroc (Apr 14, 2010)

You tease............ 



FuZZyBUDz said:


> wish i had the memory card wen i had the bud, but here...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 14, 2010)

^^^^ Nail trimmers!^^^^


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 14, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> YEP!! GG im trying that fimming in flowering thing FER SURE now, those look CRAZY as shit.


 Make sure you keep her trimmed well in flower. She gets lots of small stems that will have small thin buds on them.
 I plan on makeing a tincture out of all of the Non main colas/buds.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm curious, how healthy were your BW seedlings? I ask, because it seems that these little ones are weaker than any strain I've grown before, just don't seem very strong. Thanks for the topping info, FuZZy!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 15, 2010)

m,ine cane out of the seed strong, thick stem and nice sized water leafs?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

My seedling was pretty strong as well. Nice fat purple stem. Grew outta shell nicely.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 15, 2010)

Huh - maybe it's just my batch, then. That's ok - gonna make them little girls grow anyway!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 15, 2010)

Got any superthrive? i had a sick seedling once, my cheese came out yellow (LOL) but i threw a ML of that shit in a gallon and a ML of Humboldt nutes honey es, and BAM!





yellow water leaf<<<.AND now..


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah I have Superthrive, in fact I always use a tiny drop along with a dash of hydrogen peroxide in the water I presoak them in, as well - gives me a better germination rate, and keeps the bad things from growing too. These guys got Superthrive - they just aren't strong. Maybe they harvested my seeds a bit early or something. I did get 100% germination, they are just - I don't know - small, malformed.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear, have faith, they could just come around........


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

April 15th,

35 days of veg under 4 42 watt cfl's
1st pic Blue Widow on the left
The last 2 she's on the right.
Gonna repot tomorow


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 15, 2010)

hardroc said:


> April 15th,
> 
> 35 days of veg under 4 42 watt cfl's
> 1st pic Blue Widow on the left
> ...


What a gorgeous girl you have there! Look at that color, right on the growing tip - those are gonna be some purple buds, just beautiful!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

Why thank you, thank you very much 
That would be cool to have some purps.
Never smoked a purple bud before 



DoeEyed said:


> What a gorgeous girl you have there! Look at that color, right on the growing tip - those are gonna be some purple buds, just beautiful!


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 15, 2010)

mmmm this was one of the best has i ever had.....


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn it no bud shots? lol, I'd love to see a nicely cured bud shot


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2010)

looks good


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 15, 2010)

My seeds came up with a 6 pack of beer?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2010)

lol they sent you a 6 pack?!?!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 15, 2010)

No~ My seed poped up with a 6 pack. Guess she was showing me that she woud stick around for awhile.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2010)

oh haha i read that wrong, i thought it said my seeds came with a 6 pack


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL that would be awesome. No I'm just crakin funny's, well I think so anyways?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 16, 2010)

DAMN HARDROC!!! shes pretty big now! i guess im more behind u than i thought! LoL. KUDOS amigo!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks man, I think you topp'd pretty late, used alot of growth energy that you could have used for the shoots, but I see that you made a clone off the top, was that your intentions in the 1st place?



FuZZyBUDz said:


> DAMN HARDROC!!! shes pretty big now! i guess im more behind u than i thought! LoL. KUDOS amigo!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 16, 2010)

im not even really sure WAT i intended to be honest, . itll be OK tho.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL, yea I hear ya, I always plan on doing something diff, but I always end up doing lst. I just can't shake it, I love how they look and all the nice tops you get when doing it.
Belive me bro I gots faith in ya.
You're putting out some nice ass'd plants as of late. Keep it up man.



FuZZyBUDz said:


> im not even really sure WAT i intended to be honest, . itll be OK tho.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 16, 2010)

thanx dood!

just got some more BW from that clinic, it is some good stuff man. i was blazing it on the roof of my buddies appartment right off hollywood BLVD.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 16, 2010)

That looks like some DANK!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhhhh I can't wait now...........
I'm outta smoke, all I got left is a couple caps of oil I made......I miss the dubes


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 16, 2010)

OH HR, do i have a trick UP my sleeve fer you. MUHAHAHHAA!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL oh yea........
Sweet lets hear it 



FuZZyBUDz said:


> OH HR, do i have a trick UP my sleeve fer you. MUHAHAHHAA!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 16, 2010)

gimme a week or 2 ill post some piks.

its "gotta do it first thing"


----------



## hardroc (Apr 16, 2010)

Sweet, now I'm anxious to see what you're cooking up there man.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

Well Fuzzy............I decided to throw the bitch into slumber tonight.
I took 3 clones off her.
After seeing that dank ass'd bud, I GOTTA HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!
lol
Can't wait to see some pistils.
Gonna use the 400 Mh for 1st 2 weeks then switch it back to Hps.
I don't know if it's stunted or if that's just the way she grows?
My Bubba is kicking it's ass all over...........


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

oh crap i forgot all about this thrread. im subscribed now. let me go get a couple pics of my bw ...any of you guys flowering yet? im switching in a few days.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

I just started, tonight will be the 1st night of 12/12


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 17, 2010)

nice to know HR, i dont think my clone from the BW is gunna make it, but ill take a few more later tho.

NICE rzza i think goldenganja13 is in floweing only tho. im in veg tho.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 17, 2010)

hardroc said:


> I just started, tonight will be the 1st night of 12/12



u took clones off it AND ur putting it st8 into flowering?? u should let her heal fer a week so u dont stunt her up.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

I took 3 clones today also


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

They were only tiny 1's off the bottem that weren't getting any light, wasn't any top 1's or anything


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 17, 2010)

so.....cutting ur toe off, isnt as stressful as cutting ur arm off?

well maybe its not, but its still pretty stressful!! lol


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

lol, they were just little tooth pic 1's 
Anyways, that's just what I do, sometimes I wait till 2nd week of flower to take clones, after the strech is done and I clean up the bottem.
I'm not worried


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 17, 2010)

fer sho! do the damn thing.

i was thinking about doin that, do the clones take longer to root??


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Attack of the BIG ASS!!!!!!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

Same time really, I always give mine 2 weeks, rarely 3


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Attack of the BIG ASS!!!!!!


 omg roflmfao wtf thats a *big ass*


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

ok i was experimenting a bit i have a w. widow also from dinafem their the same age and size.
the w. widow i topped above the third node.
the b widow i topped above the third also but i removed the first node.
first is the blue. second white.

now ill go through and catch up on the thread, i missed a shit ton.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 17, 2010)

cool shit rzza! looks good, does this plant just MAKE people want to top it?? lol

looks good tho, DAMN this thread did get big!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

It'll get bigger when we start to bud


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

lol yes fuzzy i got a bunch of them. i got one really weird one with five fingers and the middleone is 1/4 the size of the rest. ill take a pic later. i think its one of the big fan leaves on the 1 or 2 node.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Just a note on wieght, mine came in dryed at ~

90 grams in just Tops alone
21 grams in buds below
17 grams in bottom/thin/fluffy buds.

I recomend taking off all thin stems after 2-3 weeks of 12/12 and really keeping her cleaned up all the way till the end.
That 17 grams looks decent and all, but the energy could of been used elsewere. I plan on saving it up with other lower buds I soon will harvest and making a nice tincture.


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

so how many times did you top it? you are speaking of one plant right?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 18, 2010)

congrats GG13!!! QUITE a harvest of this danky smelling goodness. did u trim before u dried??


----------



## TheWeedBaron (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are some pics of my hydro Blue Widow hardroc...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW! thats a BW NUG!!!

congrats on that beauty.

wat lights and nutes did she have??


----------



## hardroc (Apr 18, 2010)

That's at 7 weeks too, looks like a 10 weeker to me.
So many white pistils still.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> congrats GG13!!! QUITE a harvest of this danky smelling goodness. did u trim before u dried??


  What I did was ( as always) brought the whole plant into the my work area and while she was still standing in the soil I start with one branch at a time and take all the fans leafs off, then snip off the branch and hang it above my table where there is a tray below and I trim her up real close and personal. Then I hang that on a close hanger and start another branch, until the whole plant is done.
 I take all the fans from the floor and trash them, then I take all the trim leafs (sugar leafs) and dry them to make butter.
 Once all is dry, I seperate all bud into 3 section~ Top Colas/ mid buds/ small stuff for oil/tinctures.


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

heres my mutated blue widow.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 18, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> What I did was ( as always) brought the whole plant into the my work area and while she was still standing in the soil I start with one branch at a time and take all the fans leafs off, then snip off the branch and hang it above my table where there is a tray below and I trim her up real close and personal. Then I hang that on a close hanger and start another branch, until the whole plant is done.
> I take all the fans from the floor and trash them, then I take all the trim leafs (sugar leafs) and dry them to make butter.
> Once all is dry, I seperate all bud into 3 section~ Top Colas/ mid buds/ small stuff for oil/tinctures.



ive heard that trimming before drying releases terpens therefore lossing some smell?? have u heard anything like this?? just curious cuz i was thinking of testing this theory. trim half before hanging, then trimming half before jarring them. wat do u think tho??


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> heres my mutated blue widow.


HAHAHAAA im not the only one i guess.


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

btw the w widow has mostly those four leaf thing


----------



## hardroc (Apr 18, 2010)

We're not predjudice here, we take all kinds, lol


----------



## TheWeedBaron (Apr 18, 2010)

FuZZYBuDz, the BW's are growing under a 600 watt and they are being fed Connoisseur A&B + the full Advanced Nutrients line with a few extra additions...I think they're gonna need another 3-3.5 weeks until they are fully ripe..check out my grow journal as I will keep it updated weekly. Happy smoking...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 18, 2010)

NICE!!! i want to upgrade a bit too now!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> ive heard that trimming before drying releases terpens therefore lossing some smell?? have u heard anything like this?? just curious cuz i was thinking of testing this theory. trim half before hanging, then trimming half before jarring them. wat do u think tho??


Never have heard this before? The terpenes are at the bottom of the ball on the trich, so why would that happen?
I just simply cut off fans, toss in trash, Snip off branch then take off all sugar leafs, keep, then trim up nicely and hang. 
There is no way that the plant has anytime to do anything. It takes me 2 hours on average to do this. 
Yeah I have never read in any book about lose of terpenes due to trimming while planted. 

 Going to Harvest my SLH (below) today. Plan on doing same way as usual. Will post a few pics ( in link below).


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 19, 2010)

i JUST harvest too GG!!! show me urs and ill show u mine??

(link in the sig, first hydro grow)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i JUST harvest too GG!!! show me urs and ill show u mine??
> 
> (link in the sig, first hydro grow)


 Took me 3 hours, but yeah come see (in sig)


----------



## Cissy (Apr 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> u took clones off it AND ur putting it st8 into flowering?? u should let her heal fer a week so u dont stunt her up.


Is that really an issue? 

Don't MANY people trim the entire bottom 1/3rd off the plant when lollipoping? How could taking 1 or 2 cuttings from the bottom be all that bad? I've read that a lot of people trim immediately in flower and then again 3 weeks in. Is this really going to stunt the growth??


----------



## rzza (Apr 19, 2010)

good question i started flower today and i might need to pull a couple off the bottom for clones.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

AS long as you are not taking off the bottom 3rd then going straight into 12/12 you will be fine.
 I always take my clones 2 weeks from going 12/12 so she can heal, then on the 2nd week in I take down all the spindly stems and clean her up slowly.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 19, 2010)

well i guess not, but i try to keep my eviorment as stressless as possible tho, OVERly cautios probably.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> well i guess not, but i try to keep my eviorment as stressless as possible tho, OVERly cautios probably.


 Thats good growing there Fuzzy...


----------



## Cissy (Apr 19, 2010)

well damn, ive been cutting off the bottom third as I take them and put them in flower. guess i better stop. maybe i will see some improvement(not that i have had any issues)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy 420 Blue Widow growers and tokers


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 20, 2010)

you to GG, this set-up sucks RIU. i miss FANCY GRAY!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 21, 2010)

Had a great day yesterday, went out and bought a new bong
Stayed home and the wifey and I broke that bitch in and fucked all day


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL sounds like a great 420. Got pictures? of the new bong lol.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, ya only the bong...........

Some more good news, my Blue Widow shown her 1st set of pistils


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Nice bong, smoke swirls? Pistils are up now, woo hoo. SHe is on her way fer sure. This is where I would thin out all the thin stems and such.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 21, 2010)

I would but lol, there aren't any, only 6 main shoots


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

I C. None the less she will give some beautiful colors, flavor, and the stone is great.


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 21, 2010)

rzza said:


> heres my mutated blue widow.


Did you start w nutes too early or too late in veg? When started too early my plants started growing 1-4 finger leaves...

//CaL


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 21, 2010)

yea it is! i was contemplating going to get some more of it!!


----------



## rzza (Apr 21, 2010)

its possible i started too early. that pic she was like 30ish days from seed. i started with foliar at around 10 days and roots around 15 days. i think they took it fine. it seedmed so anyhow.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

April 23rd, 
Here's my Blue Widow, she's been in 12/12 for a week exactly today and has been sexed 3 days ago,
So she's 3 days into flower.
View attachment 894469View attachment 894470


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Very NIce, Going to be a monster set of colas real soon.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, I'm hoping so,
It was staying really short in veg for some reason
With the sativa side of it I'm expecting a nice growth spurt in the strech

I saw she had a little N deff starting on the bottem and fortunatly today is feeding day, I let the pot get pretty damn dry.
I re-potted like a week or so ago and soaked her down and just have a tiny bit of weight in the bottem so the roots would seek for the water.
So I used a scoop of veg nutes and a scoop of flower and some cal/mag
We'll see how she reacts to the cal/mag.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

I kept mine feed every other day after the 2 week in flower. Being she grows so fast, she can drink up fast.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the idea of that, feeding more often with less nutes
That's what I did for my Party cup grows


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

hardroc said:


> I like the idea of that, feeding more often with less nutes
> That's what I did for my Party cup grows


 I was giving full strength every feeding/water flushed 9 days before harvest and I never had a bad taste or burn. Going Organic now...


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW, she took all that? Nice
I chopped my Orange Mass today if anyone's interested


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

hardroc said:


> WOW, she took all that? Nice
> I chopped my Orange Mass today if anyone's interested


Yeah lets here it, what was the harvest like?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

It was ok, there's a link to that grow in my sig,
A few too many amber trich's than I would have liked....but when they turn they turn
I'll get 2 zips +
I love this strain to clip, so damn easy


----------



## rzza (Apr 23, 2010)

and the jealousy ensues...


----------



## rzza (Apr 23, 2010)

hardroc, didnt you switch to flower on 420? has she showed any pistils yet?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually on the 17th was her 1st night of 12/12 
She's in day 4 since sex I think, I have it written down.......


----------



## rzza (Apr 23, 2010)

are you sayng she showed pistils after 3 days 12/12?


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 24, 2010)

a grow off huh im subbed bro


----------



## hardroc (Apr 24, 2010)

I looked at my calender this morning, musta been too high last night to read correctly........She showed sex on the 21st so she's 4 days into flower
I don't count the week that it takes to show sex, I just start counting the day I see the 1st set of pistils


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

OH MIKE!!! welcome my friend!! yea this grow-off BLEW up, now we got about 6-7 people now in it. ENJOY!!

im behind everyone tho mike.  BBUUUUt!!! i got something fer them!


----------



## rzza (Apr 24, 2010)

but do you know what day you switched the lights? im trying to determine when i should see pistils. i think their dark cycle is being interupted.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

thats ALL bad RZZA!!! get at that then!


----------



## rzza (Apr 24, 2010)

what do you think? their in a tent with passive intake on the bottom and the flap ovver the intake doesnt stay closed COMPLETELY. i have a window in that room so i cannot keep it dark in the room unless i black out the window.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 24, 2010)

well that's what you gotta do then...........
I'm still wondering what you got up your sleeve, Fuzzy..........are ya gonna put it into hydro or something?
tell me tell me..........I wanna know what you're planing lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

now why would i ruin the surprize??

but here she is, not sure how old, but were actually getting some growth now tho.


----------



## fiveoh (Apr 25, 2010)

very good post, i wished i could have joined sooner though


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 25, 2010)

if u alread got one, or even had one! post it UP!!! we got GG13 who already chopped his BW down, and HR is ahead of me!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking good, Fuzzy
It seems the BW is a slow starter, I think they'll pick up in flower
I hope....... 
My Bubba Is kicking it's ass....


----------



## rzza (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL fiveoh welcome friend. 

great name and avater btw!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

And there it is there. Lol. Nice.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

you should of told her she was getting transplanted, so it would not of been a SHOCK to her LOL.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 27, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> you should of told her she was getting transplanted, so it would not of been a SHOCK to her LOL.


Lol i think that could be the best way to prevent shock..lol "its gonna be ok babby, your going to have more room to grow now....
lol


----------



## hardroc (Apr 27, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! I guessed right didn't I? ahahahahah, now we should really see some growth comming outta her soon.

CHEATER!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahaha


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, i had to talk her into it. LoL, she didnt want to thats fer sure, she had ahold on the soil like NO OTHER!! shes pissed right now, but i think shell like the new home. im gunna let it veg to about 2 foot (shooting fer 2 months, maybe more) then flower, see how much i can get off her.

Its all in the bag HR. 1/4 pounding it!!!!! hahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

From soil to wet, intrresting.....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 27, 2010)

thats how ive started them every time now.....well, only 2 times, but it werked every one!!! LoL. shes starting to perk back up!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Already? wow thats a strong strain.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 27, 2010)

yep shes back on feet and maybe happier?!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Kool Beans


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 27, 2010)

This grow off gets better everyday.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 28, 2010)

Ladies LOVE DWC, it's like shopping, they can't help themselves!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

hardroc said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! I guessed right didn't I? ahahahahah, now we should really see some growth comming outta her soon.
> 
> CHEATER!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahaha


Told u, he would DWC eventually. After his last chop. Hes hooked!


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2010)

im sure you blue widow grower can pick out the blue waldo right? theres only one, i think she stands out from the rest.


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2010)

i guess you cant see all of them, clue: shes not in the far right row. their in four rows of 3.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's my Blue Widow, at 9 days from sex.


----------



## rzza (Apr 29, 2010)

hardroc, looking good. 

nobody wants play wheres waldo?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, can't tell where it is......


----------



## rzza (Apr 29, 2010)

second from left, bottom row


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 29, 2010)

Plants looking awesome Roc. How you get such perfect sites amazes me.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice Roc, Strong looking fer sure.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wtf is Fuzz??? In Fresno gettin his cars, ass whooped i bet!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just sayin ~ Finished harvesting The church, look in Community/albums


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 29, 2010)

om here, my BW is a bit droopy now, but to be honest, im not surprized. its such a touchy damn strain, and i just tooted a lino' and popped a P......my stomache is FUCKED right now.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 29, 2010)

naw i havent gotten much to eat lately, lol.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Man, check Jn's and my new thread. Top sig. Funnn times!!


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 29, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Here's my Blue Widow, at 9 days from sex.


Beautiful, just beautiful my friend!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks buddy, I can't really take the credit though, it's all her doing the work



PANGcake said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful my friend!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

You have to love them to have them do as well as yours.



hardroc said:


> Thanks buddy, I can't really take the credit though, it's all her doing the work


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 1, 2010)

The DinaFem a friend of mine grew was a huge disappointment. It looked and smelled like some really killer shit. Very beautiful buds, with a nice berry scent. Smooth smoke, but not very potent. I had been smoking a lot of White Rhino, Trainwreck, and Church at that point, but if I can smoke either of those and get blasted, and another time smoke the Blue and be left wanting more, then its not worth a grow to me. Maybe there are better phenos out there, but it looks to be a some what stable strain, a big producer, I would say this is one of the better commercial strains out there. Great bag appeal, looks and smell. I just sold what I got of it, because it just didnt do shit for my nausea. Got $150 a quarter with no complaints, but I dont live in a state with medical dispensaries, so people dont see stuff even that quality very often. I take care of my stuff, and it never touches a bag. In the setup I help with/am invested in, there is a plant that my friend says came from a white rhino clone, and he says he is sure it did, so I believe him, well it smells like the BW so I think it got pollinated by the BW, which is possible because I found a few balls and got some seeds from the widow buds I had. Hopefully this cross will have the great taste of the BW like it smells, but have more of the potency that White Rhino has, Im interested in how your competitive grow goes, hopefullly your stuff is better than what I had, and will give me more hope for my berry smelling bitch, because at this point Im mad it doesnt smell like sweet/citrusy musk, like the white rhino mother and clones smelled.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 1, 2010)

If your wondering why I sold it so high, it sounds like robbery, but around here medical grade is expensive, and I had to be able to purchase another strain that would actually help my nausea, because going without is not an option unless I want a trip to the hospital for the millionth fucking time.fml


----------



## rzza (May 2, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> If your wondering why I sold it so high, it sounds like robbery, but around here *medical grade* is expensive, and I had to be able to purchase another strain that would actually help my nausea, because going without is not an option unless I want a trip to the hospital for the millionth fucking time.fml


lol but you said in your first post it was medical grade.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 2, 2010)

one things fer sure, this strain is a FUCKING PUSSY!!!!!!!!

my girl JUST NOW recovered today from the switch to hydro, witch really isnt all that bad, but she screwed her self all up in the process. ill save her, but this sucks. she was soooo beautiful and now we got some messed up foliage and shit. 

(future BLUE WIDOW growers, she is a touchey one fer sure, FARE WARNING)


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

ouch, 

im sure she will be fine


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 2, 2010)

delicious yet but so touchy. BE CAREFUL WITH HER PEEPS lol


----------



## rzza (May 2, 2010)

well here she is...five days after showing her flowers. and the leggy bitch is a shot of a qwerkle, not that she belongs here... but i like to show off.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (May 2, 2010)

Wow howd you get all those to look like a minorah? Bitchin plant hope all the bud sites develop.


----------



## hardroc (May 3, 2010)

Looking good man


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 3, 2010)

rzza said:


> lol but you said in your first post it was medical grade.


No I said it was a good commercial strain. I said it sucked in my first post, basically thats what my first post was about, if you have no medical issues and you are going for nothing but a slight buzz, and are not a daily toker, then you might consider it to be high grade, and that would probably be based mostly on taste. Personally to me I think its a crap strain for a seed company to sell, but hey Dinafem is certainly not the best seed company out there. This might be a good cross, blueberry x white widow, if the proper parents were used. I am positive that the BW you can get at a clinic in Cali is not from DinaFem, but probably from a private grower who did a cross, with similar genetics, but way better parent plants.


----------



## Cissy (May 3, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> No I said it was a good commercial strain. I said it sucked in my first post, basically thats what my first post was about, if you have no medical issues and you are going for nothing but a slight buzz, and are not a daily toker, then you might consider it to be high grade, and that would probably be based mostly on taste. Personally to me I think its a crap strain for a seed company to sell, but hey Dinafem is certainly not the best seed company out there. This might be a good cross, blueberry x white widow, if the proper parents were used. I am positive that the BW you can get at a clinic in Cali is not from DinaFem, but probably from a private grower who did a cross, with similar genetics, but way better parent plants.


I know that the White Berry from Paradise kicks ass. It was surprisingly strong actually. And it is also a cross of White Widow and Blue Berry. I've got the Blue Widow going now though so I hope it is similar to the White Berry.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 3, 2010)

outdoor, u might just be not that great yourself. i have smoked it from a clinic a few times and i aint no noob at blazing, and it kept me ripped. maybe it was you tho is all im saying. yea it aint no medicine man, or lemon kush. but its medical quality. as for if it was dinafem BW or not, ill be the judge of that.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

^^^^ This fucn guy! Still alive??


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 3, 2010)

I also said it could not have been the best phenotype in my first post. Now why would everything else I grow be good, and not that plant. Only one thing it would be, that strain, or that particular plant of that strain was not that good. It had very large buds, looked great and smelled great but wasnt that potent. At least not compared to most strains that I have grown. I would think the only way your going to find out if its the Dinafem blue widow or not from the clinic is to ask them. Just because your growing it yourself doesnt mean your growing it in the same exact setup so it might not turn out the same. I hope your plants turn out better than mine did, hell I only grew one, Im pretty sure I said that, if not sorry, fuck dont get so offensive over a strain you are growing. I understand you have money invested, but if it turns out to be tastey, but not super potent, than well thats what the description from the breeder says. This is quoted from the dinafem description, "Designed for fragrance, flavour, color, and sticky to the touch." It does not say potency. And its on the lower end of that, 12-16%. I know its an Indica, but still thats low. Maybe the pheno I had was one of the 12% shit ones. Because it didnt have a high cbd or anything else in it, because there was no body high at all. Just a head high, probably a good party bud, something you can smoke a shit load of and not get toasted, but it tasted good, and has a head high so it doesnt drag you down. And it may be better than what I remember, I was smoking a lot of strong shit at that point, I had 6 oz's of white rhino, and about a half or more of white widow, trainwreck, and big bang at the same time I had the blue widow, and all of them were significantly better. Not all strains do for the same thing for everyone. I did not go calling any of you shitty growers because of the strain you chose, but I get told its probably that Im not a good grower because one of my plants wasnt medical grade. I dont feel like arguing I just want to follow this grow. I just gave my opinion of the strain, probably a bit too harshly considering I have only grown one plant of that strain. I didnt think I was dealing with children that get pissed over such insignificant things.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 3, 2010)

Cissy said:


> I know that the White Berry from Paradise kicks ass. It was surprisingly strong actually. And it is also a cross of White Widow and Blue Berry. I've got the Blue Widow going now though so I hope it is similar to the White Berry.


Good example of a great strain, with the same parents. White Berry is very nice. Super frosty. And it tastes great. I like it because it was a good mix, more to the sativa side, at least what I had was, but still had a nice body high to go along with the head. Once again something I have only had a little of, and Im sure there is someone out there who would say the opposite of what I said because they had a different experience. I just wouldnt cry and get bitch at them for it.


----------



## Cissy (May 3, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Good example of a great strain, with the same parents. White Berry is very nice. Super frosty. And it tastes great. I like it because it was a good mix, more to the sativa side, at least what I had was, but still had a nice body high to go along with the head. Once again something I have only had a little of, and Im sure there is someone out there who would say the opposite of what I said because they had a different experience. I just wouldnt cry and get bitch at them for it.


Of the two phenotypes I have(speaking of White Berry), the one that flowers faster (amazingly fast) also happens to yield more, smells better, smokes better, has more resin, and has a beautiful blue hue to it. Guess I got lucky with it (and I will obviously be tossing the other). But my purpose in bringing it up is to point out how much better the one pheno is over the other (no comparison). So perhaps your experience with the Blue Widow was based on an inferior pheno.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 3, 2010)

yea, ya never know, sorry fer snapping dood, quitting cigs. its harsh, no excuse but i hope u understand. yea ditty im alive, BARELY! lol. going fucing NUTZ off da death sticks.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 3, 2010)

fuzzy i like the avatar mac goes hard in yard ya dig


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2010)

fuzz sweet avatar but who the eff is that LOL

i just realized tonight that last night i posted a pic of the white widow. heres a pic of the blue.


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

kinda looks like Mac Dre


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Yup!^^******


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 4, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Of the two phenotypes I have(speaking of White Berry), the one that flowers faster (amazingly fast) also happens to yield more, smells better, smokes better, has more resin, and has a beautiful blue hue to it. Guess I got lucky with it (and I will obviously be tossing the other). But my purpose in bringing it up is to point out how much better the one pheno is over the other (no comparison). So perhaps your experience with the Blue Widow was based on an inferior pheno.


I believe that is probably the case.


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

Well here's my Dinafem Blue Widow
2 weeks since sex'd


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 4, 2010)

damn shes looking good HR!! well my BW is getting some GOOD growth now. i think this DWC idea will help the veg process ALOT, might even be the BW secret!


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

Thanks man, 
Glad to hear she's taking to the hyro


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2010)

She looks great


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Sicc, 
I'm loving the tight nodes on her


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Repped Roc! Awesome lookin girl Nice thick stalk, i wanna make out with her...


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

YOU BETTER STAY THE FUCK AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE'S MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol thanks man


----------



## DoeEyed (May 6, 2010)

lol...She's a beauty, for sure!


----------



## hardroc (May 6, 2010)

Hey DoeEyed, where's your updates?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Hey DoeEyed, where's your updates?


YEA! wheres it at DOE!  well heres mine tho!!

im actualy getting satisfied with the switch to hydro! the growth has became very green and RAPID.


----------



## hardroc (May 6, 2010)

Right on Fuzzy, glad to see she's comming around for ya man.
I see some nice white roots comming through the brown
Going for 4 mains I see, sweet.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

well i just topped the 2 top main colas, now they r down to size with the other two, so there might be 6 main colas wen she heals. it will look weird tho! haha


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

Lookin good Fuzz


----------



## Fditty00 (May 7, 2010)

Like my toilet after a late night of drankin! I B back,gotta piss now


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

LOL... so gross.


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

lmfao really ditty


----------



## Fditty00 (May 7, 2010)

OHHHHH like yall aint eva had a piss like that!!! Kinda want a Vernors now!


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

blue widow is starting to stretch but not quite like my other strains.

this is her about 10 days after showing sex.


----------



## hardroc (May 7, 2010)

Looking good man, nice friggin' bush you got going there


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

thanks brotha


----------



## hardroc (May 7, 2010)

The structure looks just like the pix you see on Dinafem.
I seem to have a diff pheno, mine don't look like the others I've seen, my node spacing is tight and it didn't strech out, like most I've seen.
I'm glad I took 3 clones from her and all rooted.


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

i grabbed four clones fom mine too. i waited till she was showing sex tho, semi 'monster crop' i suppose.


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

Yeah she's a lovely bush


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 8, 2010)

Very sweet looking bush you there RZZA~ Blue Widow has become a favorite Night Time Smoke in our house.


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2010)

thanks, shes only like 2/3 the size of my qwerkles, but shes bigger then the white widow from dinafem. man i dont recomend the ww at all.


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

roc ...fuzzy ...

can you say lack of updates?

here we are ...she is 20 days from 12/12 and 12 days after showing sex. shes a couple ft tall, with the pot she come to my waistline.


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

I'm doing weekly updates, I'll post on Wendsday
She'll be 3 weeks

Looking good man, what type of lights and what watt are you using?
I'm glad I got a diff pheno, I don't like the big gaps inbetween the budsites.
Mine are nice and tight and gonna have some pretty big colas.
Can't wait for Wends to show her off.


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

their under a 400 hps then they go to 1000 hps 1/2 way thru flower.


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

Nice, that should make 'em fill up nicely


----------



## Fditty00 (May 10, 2010)

Yaaaaaawwwnnn!!! Think I might have somethin worked out Roc Ill let u know tomm fo sho'


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

nice...........tell me what they say


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

so i topped the other main colas to have a bunch of colas, gave up on the 4 main, lol. but i do have a weird question??

anyone else getting triple stacked nodes???





















AND cloned the tops of course....














HONESTLY THO, i HATE how slow this thing veg's!!!!


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

im getting those on the white widow, the branches i fimmed.

did you fim this at all?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

Naw just topped, but it was on the colas i didnt top yet.


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

yea i got a bunch of that action on the white widow. she is NOT a clone worthy one either. shes real small with 4 stretchy little arms and all the rest stays real low. fan leaves are like 2x2 inches, just tiny.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

SUCH a predicament!!! i LOVE the strain, but the stuff almost hates to VEG! lol. its gunna be a tough one.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

topping! i would recomend it. sertain strains take it better than others, guess its a trail and error thing. thats why cloning is so great!!


----------



## DoeEyed (May 11, 2010)

So my Blue Widow are four weeks along now, and I think, a bit on the small side. I topped them at three weeks. The five plants in the back are the BW. Got my last nine seeds in to germinate, as well.


----------



## hardroc (May 11, 2010)

I hear ya, she's a slow vegger but seems to be a quick flowerer, she really pics up in 12/12


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

doeyed, they are very small but they look healthy.

on another note ....did you get those buckets at a dollar store? i did that on my first grow, i bought 10 for 10 bucks and drilled holes all over them.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 11, 2010)

Yep, you got it! Had to visit a few dollar stores before I found enough though, lol.


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

lmao how fnny.

their too flimsy tho and the pour spout always gets in the way LOL

i was quite happy to make the switch to 3 gallon pots.

you did drill holes im assuming right?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 11, 2010)

of course she did!! lol. 

i just paid like 20 bucks fer 2.5 gallon pots and the lil things fer the bottom, great spend tho, they r STRONG type of plastic!!!!!


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

weird how this plant just grew a third branch right out of the stalk where i topped.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 11, 2010)

3 is the lucky number with the BW i guess!


----------



## DoeEyed (May 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> lmao how fnny.
> 
> their too flimsy tho and the pour spout always gets in the way LOL
> 
> ...


lol...Yep, I did. With the 1/4" bit, even. hehe Yes - a woman that grows, AND knows how to use power tools! Run while you can! lol


----------



## hardroc (May 12, 2010)

May 12th,

Here's my bitch 3 weeks of flower today

Gonna be some nice BIG colas on this bitch


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol...Yep, I did. With the 1/4" bit, even. hehe Yes - a woman that grows, AND knows how to use power tools! Run while you can! lol


ill run alright .....straight to your garden!


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2010)

hardroc said:


> May 12th,
> 
> Here's my bitch 3 weeks of flower today
> 
> Gonna be some nice BIG colas on this bitch


 
lookin real good roc, how tall?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 12, 2010)

HardRoc~ Those are going to become some tall ass solid colas !


----------



## hardroc (May 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> lookin real good roc, how tall?





GoldenGanja13 said:


> HardRoc~ Those are going to become some tall ass solid colas !


Thanks fella's 
She's just over a foot 17"
I'm really surprised at the way she's growing, not all spindley like Dinafem's and rzza's pix (your plant looks exactly like their pic, not trying to diss or anything) but stacked bud sites. I'm gonna send them a few pix when she's done, you never know they might even use 'em.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 12, 2010)

NICE HR!! looking great actually!! props fer that one. yea them colas r gunna blow the fuck up man.


----------



## hardroc (May 12, 2010)

Thanks man, I sure hope so


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 12, 2010)

heres my blue widow ya'll, shes a poking along. getting good roots and shit tho!


----------



## hardroc (May 12, 2010)

Nice man, see ya got the lst going on, some nice pearly whites peeking out there too


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 12, 2010)

yea, im pulling her down a bit to open up that canopy and get some good light in there for her, do like an "X" patten with 8-10 colas out of each arm of the X.


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2010)

Lookin good fuzz


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 12, 2010)

Thanx sicc, shes just creeping along.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed the BW is quite a slow vegger, eh? Likes to take her sweet time. Lazy bitch anyways. lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 15, 2010)

OK, now im getting some good growth daily. i noticed about a 1-2 cm growth on 3 of the shoots from yesterday, maybe shes gunna BLAST off, its wat iv been waiting for!!


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2010)

yeehaawww! my first ever clones are growing now too ...it a good feeling.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 15, 2010)

yea my BW clones rooted up nicely now too!


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 15, 2010)

whoo whooo


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 15, 2010)

havent seen u in a while mrcool! hows it goin, u got a grow brewing???


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 16, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> havent seen u in a while mrcool! hows it goin, u got a grow brewing???


i sure do check out it out in my Sig...

sneek peek


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 16, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, nice. thats it im getting a 600 watter now. 

OH i have that SAME sensiseeds poster


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 16, 2010)

cannabis hemp expo?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 16, 2010)

naw just got it and a jack herer and a ed rosenthal poster from a dispensary.


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 17, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> naw just got it and a jack herer and a ed rosenthal poster from a dispensary.


ya i got those too they had a stack up to my head of them at the 2010 Cannabis & Hemp expo


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 17, 2010)

just like it should be


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 18, 2010)

if my calculations r right then shes been vegging for 1 month and 3 weeks, maybe 2 weeks tho. but i noticed some REAL nice root growth and a bit of a stretch starting to begin so i figured its time. Wish me luck peeps.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

Echoooo!!! Startin to feel like, 1 grower, 1strain??


----------



## hardroc (May 19, 2010)

Nope, I'm here, Just do weekly updates and today is May 19th, she's 4 weeks today


----------



## rzza (May 19, 2010)

sheeeesh. looks nice guys.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

Sure does!!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 19, 2010)

those tops are getting fat hardroc.


----------



## hardroc (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, can't wait for the 6 week swell


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 19, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Thanks, can't wait for the 6 week swell


Yeah thats going to be a sight to see.


----------



## hardroc (May 24, 2010)

May 24th, 34 days of flowering 1 day short of 5 weeks


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 24, 2010)

WOW. Thats awesome.


----------



## hardroc (May 24, 2010)

Thanks man!!!!!!!1


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 24, 2010)

looking DAMN good HR, ill post an update soon to, took about 10 clones off her so she looks all manicured up.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (May 26, 2010)

Good god Roc I am going for colas like that!


----------



## DoeEyed (May 26, 2010)

She's a beauty, for sure!


----------



## Bullblizz (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Hardroc, I have a question. Below is a picture of your BW rootball at a pretty young age. Was there anything specific you did to accomplish this? Even my older plants have very thin/long/hair like roots. My plants are bagseed, so maybe this is a strain difference? I ask this because my SLH just broke ground and I'd like to have a rootball like that when I transplant. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hardroc got banned. Srry dewd!


----------



## Bullblizz (Jun 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hardroc got banned. Srry dewd!


How the hell you get banned from a site like this lol?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jun 29, 2010)

Dont worry HR, im only on this site right now to show how much of a *** it is to one of my buddies.


----------



## rzza (Jun 30, 2010)

so what happened to roc?


----------



## Cissy (Jul 3, 2010)

I know it's not a competition, but to anyone out there who may me wondering or trying to decide between the two for some reason: White Berry is infinitely better than Blue Widow. I can say that with confidence now that I have seen them both grown. Why pay the same and waste time growing an inferior strain? I'd rate White Berry a 9 out of 10 and Blue Widow a 2 out of 10. WB is far better when it comes to appearance, yield, smell, and smoke. Just sayin....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jul 5, 2010)

i dont go on this site anymore and this is why. 

CISSY, HERE YOU FOOL.































*YOU DOUCHE!!!!*



*Guess u just gave a guess at it??*

*Thats BLUE WIDOW from dinafem too, FYI.*


----------



## Cissy (Jul 7, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i dont go on this site anymore and this is why.
> 
> CISSY, HERE YOU FOOL.
> 
> ...






Why do you take it so personally? It was just an opinion, no need to be an ass. 

No "guess" though, I have tried them both. And my opinion of the two are in the post above. For people to take it or leave it. I don't have any personal attachments to either strain and my feelings would not be hurt if you turned around and told me that you didn't like White Berry. Why would I allow such a trivial and meaningless thing as someone's opinion (online) about a marijuana strain get me upset and "chase me off" a website? hmm

For god's sake, why would anyone get so upset about an opinion given over the net? If that is why you left this site, then I guess you have some poor coping skills in the real world as well. How about you take a toke and calm your frazzled nerves? Relax a bit. 

Best of luck.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 5, 2010)

wow............thats too bad....just read the whole fucking thread for this.......WTF RIU


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 5, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> wow............thats too bad....just read the whole fucking thread for this.......WTF RIU


LOL 

sorry, but that was funny.


----------



## rzza (Aug 5, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> wow............thats too bad....just read the whole fucking thread for this.......WTF RIU


im still growin the bw. this was last week, day 38


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats a pretty girl you have there...Just picked up the G13Labs Blue Venom...Gonna soak 'em when my Seedism BLZ Bud is halfway through flower...From what I hear it should be the same as the DinaFem BW...rzza is the BW picky on nutes???


----------



## rzza (Aug 7, 2010)

not at all! i have yet to burn any ladies and im feeding quite heavy nutes, cns17-grow, bloom, ripe.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome....I cant wait to pop a bean or two.....or four.....or..........


----------



## epicseeds (Aug 29, 2010)

@fuzzy

I am sorry to say this, but you really have some damn anger issues. You EXPLODE on people when they try to help, you bitch and moaned throughout all 11 pages. You are just an ill-tempered person! Also, when someone nicely asked to post pics of his outdoor crop you acted like a complete ass towards him.... I thought herb was supposed to mellow people out. 

Also, when you were complaining of the BW being a "touchy" plant...hmmm i wonder why maybe because you SHOCKED the shit out of it from moving from soil to hydro....and you wonder why you got yellow foilage and slow growth...cmon dude you are smarter than that. Dont blame it on the strain, blame your own techniques.

PS homegrown grows much better in a calm environment! CHILL OUT MAN!


----------



## rzza (Aug 30, 2010)

i dont think hes on these boards anymore


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice looking lady rzza. Start this thread up again or start your own to finish her out. I'd love to see some pictures of the final product.


----------



## rzza (Aug 30, 2010)

sure thing, heres a couple shots at day 62, ill take some more tonight now its day 68. i plan on taking them to like day 75 or so.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Aug 30, 2010)

looking nice guy, i also have a dinafem blue widow but shes only just popped her head out , good luck i hope there nice big harvests


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Aug 31, 2010)

rzza said:


> sure thing, heres a couple shots at day 62, ill take some more tonight now its day 68. i plan on taking them to like day 75 or so.


Silverdome smokeout?


----------



## rzza (Aug 31, 2010)

heck yea, ill be putting a small jar full to the side for that weekend


----------



## beaver heater (Sep 1, 2010)

rzza said:


> sure thing, heres a couple shots at day 62, ill take some more tonight now its day 68. i plan on taking them to like day 75 or so.


Holy huge nug shot batman! That first pic looks great man. I am about to get a blue widow and a royal haze freebie from singleseedcentre. I have skimmed through this whole thread just to do a little research on the strain. I will do my best to grow it as good as you man.


----------



## rzza (Sep 1, 2010)

aw thanks man. the bw looks elementary next to my qwerkle


----------



## 7thtoker (Sep 1, 2010)

Ahhhhh my heart is pounding!!!


----------



## rzza (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## baddfrog0221 (Sep 1, 2010)

How tall is your widow?


----------



## rzza (Sep 2, 2010)

i would guess about 2 feet if the buds didnt weigh the branches down. they were topped above the second node.


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

as promised. day 76.


----------



## Hellbillie (Oct 3, 2010)

look like plants are coming along nicely, just got some BW clones and am 1 week into veg.


----------



## rzza (Oct 4, 2010)

darn i forgot to snap finished pics. i feel so bad now. ill see if my patients have anything left to get a pic...


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 4, 2010)

rzza said:


> darn i forgot to snap finished pics. i feel so bad now. ill see if my patients have anything left to get a pic...



Looks like you forgot to put a small jar to side for the smoke out? 

Lol i just read this fail of a thread, but the buds on all your guys plants look fat and juicy as hell, i thought they would have been tiny by the looks of veg lol


----------



## rzza (Oct 4, 2010)

yes quite the fail and i felt the need to finish it up since nobody else is around but i fucked that one up. i didnt forget to put it aside i simply didnt enjoy the smoke very much but i have saved some qwerkle for the occasion


----------



## rzza (Oct 10, 2010)

they did go for 92 days and heres a couple pics dried before going into jars.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 14, 2010)

very ripe! REP


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2010)

fuzz!!! whats the happs brotha?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 14, 2010)

not much dood, back up and growin but with no camera over here. girls r doin great tho i can say that for the most part. hows life over there right now?


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2010)

really descent man. hope ya do a journal if you get a cam. what strains ya doin?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 14, 2010)

got cheese (greenhouse gen) night shade (barneys farm) lemon KUSH & lemon widow (super lemon haze and white widow) got 4 in flower (1 of each, under the 600 hps) and 12 in VEG (11 clones in soil, 1 NIGHT SHADE FROM SEED in the DWC bucket...ROUND 3!) but im veggin with 400 MH and 150 HPS right now. starting to breed panther chameleons soon too, these fuckin things r SOOOO dope! i got a male and female already...NOT CHEAP! hahahaa


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2010)

dude i think i seen you today at the park...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 14, 2010)

THATS THE SAME SPECIES of panthers i have, its an ambilobe or almobile some weird ass madagascar name hahaha! but that piks looks like mine, just picture the blue bein orange just flip the colors a bit is all! i cant wait to have hundreds of them things dood!!


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2010)

wow that is pretty sweet. will you shoot me some pics when hey arrive? how long do you keep them before they go off to the pet store? how many does one have at a time?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 14, 2010)

they are lil monee makers dood, each f**k can have 2 batches (or wat is called in the repti world as a clutch) and each clutch can hav up to 40 eggs!! they sell for 100 EASY!! off cragslist too


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

holy crap ...fuck growing! lol


----------



## Hellbillie (Oct 20, 2010)

thought I would through a pic of my BW's up. these are 25 days in the veg room from being 4" clones.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 20, 2010)

looks damn good dood! GOOD GROWING! keep us updated


----------



## rzza (Oct 20, 2010)

yup thats a BW. looks good ....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 25, 2010)

here was my top 2 BW nugs from the 11 that came off my plant...all about the same size.


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2010)

really? what was the yield?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 26, 2010)

i pulled 249 grams from her dry, she was my biggest little plant ive even see, a foot and a half of nothing but NUG every where, had that last pik for a while now.


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice. i like the yield with that strain but i cant say i like the strain (phenotype i had),


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 26, 2010)

i cant agree, my buddies were knockin at the door at 7 am sharp for the mass wake and bake and they had clinic danks! wat nutes were u using oon her?


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2010)

yea my patients absolutely love it but to me it wasnt quite the one, ya know?

its probably the phenotype i got.

i use cns17.


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's an update on my 2 BW's. I took 3 clones off the bigger more bas ass plant and put them in 12/12 2 days ago. I also decided to scrog them ontop of the lst that I have been doing. Hoping they will blow up here in the next week. Hoping I didnt put them in flower too soon as well. 






My wide angle lens couldnt get them both in the picture, but here is one and a small part of the other.


----------



## rzza (Nov 3, 2010)

sweet billy, keep em comin. ill watch em grow. is there two phenos there? or clones from same mom?


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 3, 2010)

Im not sure, got them from a dispensary and I have come to relize that those guys generally dont know crap. The smaller of the 2 definitely has a smaller root structure. When I give them a gallon the smaller lets a lot of water drain though and the larger not a drop. They are branching out the same and everything looks the same. I would guess they are from the same mother.


----------



## rzza (Nov 3, 2010)

ok cool. im curious to see the phenotype.


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, Started the BW's on 12/12 7 days ago as well as adding Tigerbloom and molasses to the nute cycle. I have decided to keep adding grow big to the nute cycle for another 2 weeks even though FF does not suggest it. When I do the math, everything screams out at me that its going to need the nitrogen during the stretch phase and about a week after. I also decide to scrap the scrog as I flush my soil every 2 weeks since I nute at full strength and It was making it a pain in the ass. BW1 is so dam small compared to BW2, so I took no clones from this plant this will be its last life cycle.

But..here are some pics.

BW2 starting to stretch i hope.







BW1 starting to stretch i hope.


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2010)

your bloom nutes should have some N in it. looks great man!


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 10, 2010)

BW's finally starting flowering yesterday after 9 days in flower. Thought I would post some pics even though it hasn't been a week since my last post since Im so dam stoked!


----------



## rzza (Nov 11, 2010)

sweet. they look healthy.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 12, 2010)

damn that does look delishious!


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks guys, definitely loving this strain. If i look at my jock horrors wrong they wilt, droop or something lol.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 14, 2010)

HAHAHAAAAA!!!! i know the feeling, damn lemon widow strain i got is like that too! funee shit


----------



## rzza (Nov 14, 2010)

thats why i always smile at mine


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 22, 2010)

Blue Widow LST 22 Days in flower...
Well there still a lot smaller then I was expecting them to be, but beautiful none the less. Im hoping they put on some size in the next 5 weeks. Not bad for 2 plants though and my first grow.


----------



## rzza (Nov 22, 2010)

its gorgeous. i see pink pistils. looks great, whats that plant in front without buds?


----------



## Exodus434 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think its his clone, He said he took some off the big bad ass plant a few weeks ago


----------



## themda (Nov 22, 2010)

wow great thread, fuzzy those buds are fat!


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 22, 2010)

rzza said:


> its gorgeous. i see pink pistils. looks great, whats that plant in front without buds?



Not the clones yet, thats 1 of 5 jock horrors im getting ready to start flowering. I will be setting them in there 1 to 2 weeks apart so i have a nice spread out harvest from them. The clones are doing good. 3 of 6 of the clones of the above plants now have roots and are in some dirt under a t5.


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is my 2 BW's 32 days into flowering. Looking good, had a small temp spike and my room hit 84, but everything is back in the high 70's again. 

if the big pictures bother ya guys let me know, I personally like the images large but I have a fat internet connection.


----------



## rzza (Nov 27, 2010)

Giddy-up !


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is a update of my 2 Blue Widows that I LST'd. They are 35 days into flower. Wondering when I should cut nutes. Im guessing another week or 2. Anyone feel like guessing finished weight, lol. The other plants in the pics are 1 easy ryder( super lame ass strain imo) and 3 Jock horror's.


----------



## rzza (Dec 5, 2010)

them shits is frosty mate!

they look different from my bw buds. they look better!! what day ya on?


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 5, 2010)

Day 35 and growing hopefully. Im hoping they get bigger. Thanks alot!



rzza said:


> them shits is frosty mate!
> 
> they look different from my bw buds. they look better!! what day ya on?


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Widows comping along...

43 days into flowering, leaves are starting to turn yellow with brown spots in the centers, not sure if i should worry or not, so I gave them a good flush just incase.


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 15, 2010)

SO my BW's are having there first issues. IM thinking nute burn as in introduced ChaChing about 3 weeks ago and accidentally gave them full dosage multiple times in a row thinking i was giving them .25 dosage. I have flushed them and it seems to just keep going and getting worse. The plants are 45 days in flower and I dont want to jack these things up.

I also at the same time switched from a hybrid bulb doing MH and HPS to a pure super HPS light.

Does this look like severe nute burn to you?


----------



## rzza (Dec 15, 2010)

i would guess its P defecient. have you fed much P?i know my line of nutes dont have enough P so i boost with budswell.


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 17, 2010)

rzza said:


> i would guess its P defecient. have you fed much P?i know my line of nutes dont have enough P so i boost with budswell.


I have been using the FF line, but also supplementing with molasses, which is about 500mg of P per gallon. But I ran out about 2 weeks ago and havent been able to get any at the store until this week. So I leached the soil and just gave them a blast of molasses. I think i will just keep them on water molasses from this point on. What do you think about that since they only have a few week left?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

thats quite the toxicity u got goin there hell!

see how she does with the flush and molasses. one recomendation i can help with (ive been using it on some plants in soil of mine alot)

Eathworm castings!! i use about a 1 inch layer over the top of the soil 4th week flower to keep her nice and green...its werking well! but just somethin ive been tryin, cant go wrong with molasses tho. 

i use Humboldt nutrints Honey (ES & Hydro) RELIGIOUSLY, molassess is the main ingredint to theis nutrient.



(ps LOVE the frost those buds got from the slpit spectum bulb,IMO i wouldnt change a damn thing with that)


----------



## rzza (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah they look great, those buds. i like your idea but i would eliminate the molasses any more than one or two feedings is a waste i think. i personally would feed plain water till their dead in a few weeks.


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is my 2 Blue Widows hanging. Not bad for first my first grow. About 10 hours of solo trimming. Should be worth it in the end though! I have no idea how much that will be, more then half are like rocks and the stuff towards the bottom abit fluffy like sativa nugs.


----------



## pine138 (Dec 30, 2010)

that looks amazing as hell
hope my first harvest will even come close to it

whats your guess on dry weight?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome harvest hell!! congrats on that bro. im sure thats some delish! REP


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 31, 2010)

yeaa man looks good. looks similar to my Blue Venom (whitewidow x blueberry) from G13 labs. that stuff is bombbb! nice trim job too!


----------



## Hellbillie (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry haven't posted, been busy as all hell. I ended up with abit over 14oz dried and cured off of those 2 plants. I have 3 jock horrors right now that should be wrapping things up soon and then have 6 more BW's to put into flower. I am working on getting some seeds of all of sub cools strains and will probably be moving to them and the Bw's as my foundation. I will be starting crazy train first and see how it goes.


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 10, 2011)

The 2 tall skinny plants behind me are some Jack Herres that I am working on crossing with agent orange. Everything else is Blue Widows. I will be crossing the Blue Widows with Agent Orange and Space Jill from TGA as soon as im done flowering the males. I also modified my setup since last, i now have my light on a track thats moving 8 foot over the plants.

Im hoping for a nice crazy strong buzz and a blue berry citrus blend.







A couple of weeks ago

























some finished product of my last batch, just the fluffy bottum nugs though, only got 18oz on the 3 plants that time, I accidently split the stock down to the soil, so they were having some issues getting water and nutes.


----------



## rzza (Apr 11, 2011)

sweet man. i didnt even notice your updates in december. looks great man. 

sweet shower too.


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is a little Blue Widow LST pron from my 3 plants, now that I have my camera back and am not using my phone....When I find my macro lens Ill get some nice tric pics. Big pics, sry if your internet connection hates....

go big or go home is how I grow and post


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2011)

holy fuck man... those are sum fuckin mosterous plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u needa post sum of those pics in my "whos got the frostiest buds" thread man.. they DEFF belong in there!!!!! the buds almost look white!! so glad u decided to do an update!! heres the lonk to my "frostiest buds" thread if u wanna post sum pics up there... id be happy if u did... ppl should DEFF see these beautiful ladies!
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-203.html

happy 420 man!! and trust me man.... 18 ounces off 3 plants is NOTHING to be ashamed of!!!! hahahahahaha. wat r u using for lights?


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> holy fuck man... those are sum fuckin mosterous plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u needa post sum of those pics in my "whos got the frostiest buds" thread man.. they DEFF belong in there!!!!! the buds almost look white!! so glad u decided to do an update!! heres the lonk to my "frostiest buds" thread if u wanna post sum pics up there... id be happy if u did... ppl should DEFF see these beautiful ladies!
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-203.html
> 
> happy 420 man!! and trust me man.... 18 ounces off 3 plants is NOTHING to be ashamed of!!!! hahahahahaha. wat r u using for lights?


Just using a 600w HPS on a 6' track for lighting. But I stay on top of the distance between it and plants. ALmost move it daily it seems. And thanks for looking!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hellbillie said:


> Just using a 600w HPS on a 6' track for lighting. But I stay on top of the distance between it and plants. ALmost move it daily it seems. And thanks for looking!


awesome man... how many plants u got under there?? im tryna figure out how many i can manage under my 400 watter... without it gettin 2 crowded.. right now i got 5 or 6.. but most of them are small.. i only vegged them for like 4 weeks.. tryna do like a mini sog grow.


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 21, 2011)

there is 5 in there total atm. But I can put about 6-8 depending on strain. The 6 foot track is nice for that. This summer we are building a 30' x 60' room is all goes as planned. Split it into a small veg room and the rest flower.


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 21, 2011)

OK, here is some updates since those last pics were a week or so old, lots of big pics.....


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2011)

wow man.... very impressive... very impressive. =D


----------

